# native watersports yaks



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

I am considering purchasing a Native watersports Yak and was wondering if anyone out there has had any experience with them. I have paddled a few sit on top types and didnt like them much. I definatly didnt like the enclosed style. I am going to demo the ultimate series which is called a "hybrid"

They have a tunnel hull, and an open cockpit like a canoe. there are spray skirts as accessories for those choppy days.

any thoughts?

thanks


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

If you plan to fish on it in any water name post fixed with "river", "bay" then the answer is no. If you want fish very protected water then yes.

Self-rescue is completely different from SOT. Not only that in/out is hassle compare to SOT. The price jumps once you try to add optional items such as safety items and rod holder. You have to carry a sponge if you don't want sit on the water. 

If you want to fish, get a used SOT. you will be safer.

Joe


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

ComeOnFish said:


> If you plan to fish on it in any water name post fixed with "river", "bay" then the answer is no. If you want fish very protected water then yes.
> 
> Self-rescue is completely different from SOT. Not only that in/out is hassle compare to SOT. The price jumps once you try to add optional items such as safety items and rod holder. You have to carry a sponge if you don't want sit on the water.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info... in fact the water I fish is safely managed from a canoe.I have just found it more difficult to solo paddle a double person canoe. I mostly will use it as transportation to flats on the bay then I generally get out and wade. Or in small ponds where a gas powered craft is overkill. I fish out of my 16' skiff on bigger water.


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

I'd still look into the Natives...especially since you are able to demo before you buy one. And a reputable shop should be able to get you into something you will enjoy and feel comfortable in.


----------



## Kaleb5000 (Nov 10, 2008)

I have ample experience with the Native Ultimate. It is my kayak of choice. You can fish anything but the ocean (out past the breakers) and class 3 and above rapids safely. I have had mine out in some pretty rough stuff with no problems.

Most people think you have to have a sit on top kayak. That is not the case. When fishing from a hybrid you just have to learn different rescue techniques and carry a bilige hand pump. 

The Ultimate is perfect for Inshore and freshwater (lakes and rivers). The tunnel hull allows you to stand which is a must for me. I mainly sight fish so standing allows me to see alot more. The seat is the best on the market in my opinion. When I head out to fish I fish 8 to 10hrs. I never get sore sitting in this kayak. 

There is a endless amount of accessories for this kayak and a lifetime warranty against manufacturer defects. Their customer service can not be beat.

Listen to peoples opinions but know they are just opinions. Most people think what ever kayak they are paddling is the best kayak on the market. Most guys on here are Ocean Kayak and Hobie guys which are nice yaks. Just not my style. Search the web for reviews on the Ultimate and demo one if you can. Once you get in one I am sure you will want one.

Check out this site it is for owners of Native Watercraft kayaks. They can answer all you questions as well http://www.lwnog.com/forum/


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

The ultimate is a very capable kayak, and I too have had mine in some pretty rough water, no sweat with the skirts on. Wild River Outfitters is having a demo day in Virginia Beach this saturday. Good opportunity to paddle many different kayaks and form your own opinion.


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

What didn't you like about the sit on tops and which ones have you tried?


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

The Native Ultimate is a really nice boat. Being a Wildy guy, I'd be remiss if I didn't suggest you test paddle a Wilderness Systems Commander.

Speed and tracking are better than the Ultimate 12. The Captain's Seat is the bomb. The Slide Trax system makes adding accessories a breeze.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

thanks for the advice. a friend of mine has the Pungo and he loves his. I like the commander style just wish they made it in a 14.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks to all who have responded to my post. 

Unfortunatly I have become unemployed and gonna have to put my purchase on hold for a while
To make matters worse the starter motor on my yamaha 15hp outboard has fried making my skiff stuck in my yard and I am having trouble locating the parts to fix it ! ( this is just reinforcing my decision to return to human power asap!! )

so..... I am back to being a wader, which isn;t a bad thing.... just limits my access around here.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

atblis said:


> What didn't you like about the sit on tops and which ones have you tried?


I have been in an Ocean Kayak which was available for use at the resort I stayed at in the Bahamas. I have been on a friends Malibu X factor. and 1 or 2 that I just cant remember... definatly were low end models.

I wouldnt say that I hated them completely... the Malibu xfactor was nice.
My biggest complaint would be comfort. after a few hours they tended to bother my lower back.... not necessarily a fault of the kayak, more of my own back issues.
just seemed that the seat in the ultimate was more comfortable thats all


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

I picked up an ultimate 14.5 a few weeks ago. Only been out a couple times but I absolutely love it! Nothing compares in terms of comfort or stability. Tracks well. Everything has pros and cons. Ultimates are not for the surf, and harder to self rescue. But in the back bays, rivers, and lakes, I prefer the ultimate hands down over others I demoed.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

check out KI kayaks on KI. i think CD Dollar carries the native line. then go to annapolis and check out the hobies at backyard boats. i would go with a sot, i have seen sinks flip and its not a pretty thing very hard to get back in.


----------

